# A question for the ladies



## Sigdel (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello, I am a guy with long blonde hair. It's about 6 inches down my shoulders. So it's fairly long for a guy these days. A girl I work with is always trying to get me to do something with it. You know, highlights and whatnot. I really don't care much for that kind of stuff, so I don't plan going through all the effort for something I don't care for. Last week this girl takes it a step further, she told me "it would be really sexy if you cut your hair" and "You would be waist deep in chicks if you did." Now, it's not like I don't take care of my hair. I keep it in good order. This is my question, is this true? Has this been what I what I've been doing wrong? Is all I needed to do is just cut my hair to my jaw line? Or is this just the opinion of some silly girl trying to make me into something she wants?

FYI i have had my hair long since I was 13 and I am 23 now.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm not female, but even I can answer this one - some girls like long hair, and others don't.  My wife prefers my hair long.  Other women prefer crew cuts, or bald, or what have you.  Other than "be healthy" no single change you can make to yourself is sure to get women to notice you.


----------



## Sigdel (Oct 1, 2005)

whats funny is that if i had any thought to cut my hair I am not going to now. It would seem like I was trying to change myself to fit her taste. Although she is attractive (on a physical level), she has some personality traits that remind me too much of my ex.


----------



## RithTheAwakener (Oct 1, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> whats funny is that if i had any thought to cut my hair I am not going to now. It would seem like I was trying to change myself to fit her taste.




Good move. thats how it should be  (not having to cut your hair that is)


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> she told me "it would be really sexy if you cut your hair" and "You would be waist deep in chicks if you did."



Ask her to come over and do something with it.  It can be a lot of fun.  She might be trying to tell you something.  It gives you an excuse to spend time with her, and her a chance to make you look "sexy".

My GF prefers me with longer hair, but I hate it.  When my hair gets long, I get dandruf (doesn't matter how clean I keep it), and it gets unmanagable.  We compromise and she cuts my hair so she likes it, but short.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Oct 1, 2005)

Kay since you asked the girls and I am sort of one... Do women look for physical traits in partners, yes.  Will it stop them from dating someone, depends on the girl.  Does it matter if your hair is long or short, no some like it each way.  Does this girl's opinion matter, obviously not you said so.  Do I wonder why you are asking this if you have already decided what you are going to do, yes.

Thank you for this test of the Marcia is a girl system...this has only been a test.


----------



## Sigdel (Oct 1, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Do I wonder why you are asking this if you have already decided what you are going to do, yes.




Her opinion of my looks doesnt concerne me. It's her attempts to change my appearance to something she likes that concerne me. It's not the statement, it's the motive behind it. As for why I ask even after I have the answer, I like getting the input from other people. So far I only have two views; mine and hers. But it's that third view that I want. The outside view. It's not like I asked this question because it's a state issue, just idle wondering.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah, my ex liked me with longer hair (she liked running her hands through it) but I couldn't stand it.  And while she is my ex, it's not because I cut my hair... she was a better person than to let that matter.

Oh, and to answer your question (because that would be nice) it's a matter of personal taste, I think.  Just like some women like facial hair and some don't... though every woman I've talked to says no on the matter, especially with regards to kissing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 1, 2005)

I'd love to have longer hair, but it'll have to wait until I can afford to live on my own and away from the desert. Too much heat and lots of hair = hot neck and sleepless nights.


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

I find it odd that the thread calls for ladies, and only one has responded, and she's said she's no good at being one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I find it odd that the thread calls for ladies, and only one has responded, and she's said she's no good at being one.



Eh, to each their own.


----------



## orchid blossom (Oct 1, 2005)

Well, I'm a lady, and at least moderately good at it.  

Like others have said, long or short hair is a matter of taste.  Would you get more girls interested in you if you cut it? Maybe, maybe not.  But you would get a different kind of girl.

How we choose to look on the outside sends a signal to people about our personalities.  If you wear nothing but tie-dyed shirts, then girls who don't like hippie-types aren't going to want to meet you.  If you get a buzz cut and wear camo prints, then girls who don't like military types aren't going to want to meet you.  

The good news is, you don't want to meet those particular girls either.  When I see a guy with long hair, well taken care of, I generally think "A little out of the mainstream, maybe into music or art, or science fiction/fanatasy."  That's because I most often see guys with long hair at events that attract artsy, sci-fi/fantasy, or gamer type people.  Others might see long hair and go, "Oh, a hippie."  Who knows?

The point being, be yourself and keep your hair.    It's an indicator to us girls whether or not we might have something in common with you.


----------



## fusangite (Oct 1, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> This is my question, is this true? Has this been what I what I've been doing wrong? Is all I needed to do is just cut my hair to my jaw line? Or is this just the opinion of some silly girl trying to make me into something she wants?



What you have been doing wrong is reading what women say at face value. This woman isn't expressing an opinion about your hair at all; she is simply trying to flirt with you. Because your hair is distinctive and obvious, she is centring her flirting attempts around it. She's not trying to change you at all; she would probably be just as happy if you kept your hair. She's just looking for a conversational opener that allows her to use the words "you" and "sexy" in the same sentence, a challenging thing for a girl to do. If I were you, I absolutely wouldn't change the hair to anything less distinctive; otherwise you would be depriving girls in the future of the opportunity to start conversations about your appearance.


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 1, 2005)

Something to think on...

Hairs grow back if you cut them off.
Girls don't.

If you like the girl, as she might seem to like you, go ahead and cut your hair.  It'll grow back. And who knows, she might be right and you might like the change after all.

If you don't like her, and she's being a pest, then don't worry about it.  Tell her to bug off and find some other guy who looks just like you with a shorter haircut.  It's your hair and you don't have to cut it if you really don't want to, even though it might look better if you did.

Remember, there's being yourself, and then there's bloody-minded pig-headedness.

Finally, you might get some better advice, if you actually posted a photo of your long, blonde tresses.


----------



## Xath (Oct 1, 2005)

I think hair reflects personality.  You can tell something about a person by how much maintenance they put into their appearence and what the results are.  The question is, what do you want your appearance to say about you?


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 1, 2005)

Here's what I think:  If you want her, flirt back with her.  Find out if the hair is a deal breaker.  If you don't want to be with her, ignore her.  Plain.  Simple.  Done.  

Kane


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Oct 1, 2005)

I don't particularly like long hair on a guy because there's only two options. If he doesn't keep it nice (and I don't mean just clean and brushed, I mean having it trimmed often enough that it isn't a mass of scraggly split ends for the last 2 inches) its not very attractive. If he does keep it nice and its still longer than I could ever get mine to be while keeping it nice, I'm insanely jealous.   Just a no win situation.

It is also very possible that you personally would look nicer with short hair. There's certain facial characteristics, type of hair, etc, that work for long vs short.


----------



## reveal (Oct 1, 2005)

I suggest you drop everything and change yourself for this girl you have no interest in. So what if you've had your hair for 10 years? Next, she'll probably ask you to stop talking to your friends because it's taking away from your "together time." I say go for it!


----------



## romp (Oct 1, 2005)

I used to have really long hair back in High School, in college I decided to cut my hair short and have tried to keep it that way as much as time and budget will allow. Being yourself is most important, but the hair will grow back, if you like her enough, try it short. Who knows, maybe short hair and the girl will be something you want to keep. If not you can let it grow back.


----------



## reveal (Oct 1, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Something to think on...
> 
> Hairs grow back if you cut them off.
> Girls don't.
> ...




Yeah. There's also wanting to be with a girl who wants to date you regardless of what your hair looks like. As you've alluded to, it's only hair. If she won't date him unless he cuts his hair, than she's being pretentious and isn't worth the time.

Also, to grow his hair back to where it is now, it'll take at least 3-4 years. She just doesn't sound worth it.


----------



## smootrk (Oct 1, 2005)

I have a book called Dressed for Success.  Now it mostly deals with the clothes you wear but also speaks of grooming habits.

In a nutshell, the book breaks things down statistically.  Dealing with suit colors, shoes, ties, facial hair and other grooming to name a few.  If you want to influence the most numbers of people in the most positive way, most of the time (speaking statistically), then short haired, well groomed, no facial hair, with neat clean pressed dark colored clothing (simple suits are best for most business occasions) is going to be the best for you.  The book's authors do a great deal of testing and polling to create sound statistics.

So for your answer, short hair is a plus in most circumstances.

Younger folks may want to suggest otherwise, but the statistics prove otherwise, even among the younger age groups.


----------



## smootrk (Oct 1, 2005)

Another idea.  Is a role-play gaming forum really the best place for advice for this kind of advice.

Drop by the local game store and make some comparisons.


----------



## reveal (Oct 1, 2005)

smootrk said:
			
		

> I have a book called Dressed for Success.  Now it mostly deals with the clothes you wear but also speaks of grooming habits.
> 
> In a nutshell, the book breaks things down statistically.  Dealing with suit colors, shoes, ties, facial hair and other grooming to name a few.  If you want to influence the most numbers of people in the most positive way, most of the time (speaking statistically), then short haired, well groomed, no facial hair, with neat clean pressed dark colored clothing (simple suits are best for most business occasions) is going to be the best for you.  The book's authors do a great deal of testing and polling to create sound statistics.
> 
> ...




We had a "professional business fashion analyst" come into our office and tell us what was necessary to be successful in the modern office. Two of her gems included "women must always wear hose" and "women must always wear makeup."  :\ 

She was in her 50's and seemed to have no grasp of how the modern office worked. She seemed to be stuck with a older mindset. When was the book published? Was it using modern fashion trends or what was shown to be historically influential? Most of our founding fathers wore wigs and/or long hair. They were successful and, at the time, quite fashionable.

In this case, we're not talking about a guy trying to move up the business ladder or even be more influential with his peers. We're talking about a guy who was told by one woman she liked short hair and he's honestly considering cutting it off for her even though he has no interest in her.


----------



## reveal (Oct 1, 2005)

smootrk said:
			
		

> Another idea.  Is a role-play gaming forum really the best place for advice for this kind of advice.
> 
> Drop by the local game store and make some comparisons.




Exactly.


----------



## romp (Oct 1, 2005)

smootrk said:
			
		

> Another idea.  Is a role-play gaming forum really the best place for advice for this kind of advice.
> 
> Drop by the local game store and make some comparisons.




yeah, no kidding ...


----------



## fuindordm (Oct 1, 2005)

I agree with Fusangite... it sounds like she's flirting with you.  If you're interested, ask her if she wants to do something with it herself... if she's just a 'silly girl' and a bit of a pain, then say 'yeah, whatever' and ignore her suggestions.

Ben


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 1, 2005)

What's more important to you, your hair or this girl?  Or put another way, what's more important to you, getting a date with this particular girl, or getting a date with a girl who likes you the way you are?


----------



## smootrk (Oct 1, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> We had a "professional business fashion analyst" come into our office and tell us what was necessary to be successful in the modern office. Two of her gems included "women must always wear hose" and "women must always wear makeup."  :\
> 
> She was in her 50's and seemed to have no grasp of how the modern office worked. She seemed to be stuck with a older mindset. When was the book published? Was it using modern fashion trends or what was shown to be historically influential? Most of our founding fathers wore wigs and/or long hair. They were successful and, at the time, quite fashionable.
> 
> In this case, we're not talking about a guy trying to move up the business ladder or even be more influential with his peers. We're talking about a guy who was told by one woman she liked short hair and he's honestly considering cutting it off for her even though he has no interest in her.




The book dealt in statistical averages in a variety of situations, and did note that the same preferences were indicative in either business or social events when it came to grooming.  Clothing still needed to be well kept and pressed, but did speak of appropriate attire for the occasion.  However, the book's main focus was business settings, but did comment on social settings as well.

And yes, the book is relatively up to date, and is revised periodically.  I don't have the book on hand at the moment, so I cannot quote an exact year, but it is within the last 10 for sure.


----------



## The Shaman (Oct 1, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I suggest you drop everything and change yourself for this girl you have no interest in. So what if you've had your hair for 10 years? Next, she'll probably ask you to stop talking to your friends because it's taking away from your "together time." I say go for it!



Yup, and that guy from Nigeria who keeps e-mailing you with a business proposition? Do it, man! You'll be rich!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 1, 2005)

Don't do it, Samson!  Delilah is just trying to trick you!!


----------



## maddman75 (Oct 1, 2005)

I really have no way of knowing what she might be meaning without knowing what your hair looks like.  I can think of a few possiiblities.  If its long and soft and lucsious, she might be hinting around to let her play with your hair.  You know, like she does with her girlfriends.  Or she could be trying to subtley drop hints that this is no longer 1974, and you are not waiting in line for Aerosmith tickets.  Or she could indeed be wanting to hook up with you.

Maybe you should post some pics so we get a better idea?


----------



## devilbat (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm not a lady, nor do I dress as one on Friday nights, but have you considered that the haircutting suggestion may have been a gentle way of saying "you'd look better with short hair"?

Let's be serious here folks.  There are some pretty nasty looking people out there, and some could use a bit if a push in the right direction.  For example, I'm not great at color coordination, every once in a while, my wife will look at what I'm wearing and say "Oh hell no", and make me go change.  I appreciate the input, and if I stood on a chair and preached about "not being true to myself, and not willing to change who I am", it would get old fast.

If I told someone discreatly, that they might want to throw on some deoderant because they have noticeable BO, and they told me that they're not willing to compromise who they are, and bend to the masses who wear deoderant, I'd tell tell them something akin to "Get bent, and join the populace of the norm, instead of the freaks".

Please don't take this as an offense, it's not directed at anyone in perticular.


----------



## Sigdel (Oct 1, 2005)

Lets clear some air here. I have no interest in this girl. Even if I did I could not persue her for three reasons: 1) She has a boyfriend. 2) If we started dating one or both of us could get fired/transfered. Our job just handed down new employee rules. 3) This girl so close to looks an personality to my ex that they could be related. So it's kind of hard for me to get the warm fuzzies over her because she reminds me of the first girl I was interested in and then broke my heart.
I can't post a pic of me because the file is too large. Beside it's a pic of me dressed like Jesus while at work. FYI I work at a mall based adult novelty and gift store. Blasphemy has never been so fun as when Jesus rings you up for a 11 inch glow in the dark personal massager. Besides the pic is over a year old.


----------



## fusangite (Oct 1, 2005)

And the best post on the thread award goes to...







			
				Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Don't do it, Samson!  Delilah is just trying to trick you!!


----------



## devilbat (Oct 1, 2005)

Could we get a picture of the 11 inch glow in the dark personal massager instead?


----------



## Tinner (Oct 1, 2005)

This is just a comment from personal experience, and may have no basis in reality, but ...
In my experience, I have found that long and short hair send different messages to women.

Long hair says "I am young, sexy and virile. However, I am fairly irresponsible and not looking for a commitment right now."

Short hair says "I am a litle straigt laced and uptight. I am trying to conform to get ahead. However, I am responsible and willing to commit."

Again, this is just the "vibe" I have had depending on my hair length, and observing my male friends in similar situations. Obviously the "Hair length = Responsibility/Commitment" thing is totally stereotypical, and not remotely based in reality. However, in the dating realm, that first impression matters a LOT.

There are plenty of women looking for both kinds of guys, long-haired flings, and short-haired partners. I'm sure there are some that don't care.

Take this advice with a grain of salt. YMMV.


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 1, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> Lets clear some air here. I have no interest in this girl. Even if I did I could not persue her for three reasons: 1) She has a boyfriend. 2) If we started dating one or both of us could get fired/transfered. Our job just handed down new employee rules. 3) This girl so close to looks an personality to my ex that they could be related. So it's kind of hard for me to get the warm fuzzies over her because she reminds me of the first girl I was interested in and then broke my heart.




Fine then.  That's easy.  Tell her to piss off, and you like your hair the way it is. Problem solved.  Don't worry about it unless you've got a vocal majority (or a very authoritative minority) complaining to you about it.


----------



## Acquana (Oct 1, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Fine then.  That's easy.  Tell her to piss off, and you like your hair the way it is. Problem solved.  Don't worry about it unless you've got a vocal majority (or a very authoritative minority) complaining to you about it.




Seconded.  I mean, if you're just asking for some kind of poll of "Hey, does short hair get more chicks?" that could have been asked without bringing the girl into it at all, and if you're trying to ask if YOU would look better with short hair ... we really need some kind of photo to base it on.  Otherwise, what's the point of asking?

"So, hey, does short hair get more chicks?"   I would've answered: "It depends."  So there.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Oct 2, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> Long hair says "I am young, sexy and virile. However, I am fairly irresponsible and not looking for a commitment right now."
> 
> Short hair says "I am a litle straigt laced and uptight. I am trying to conform to get ahead. However, I am responsible and willing to commit."



OK, I'll bite. What does _no_ hair say?   

-Dave
Oh, and to Sigdel, how about asking a couple of friends whose opinions, honesty and sincerity you trust, if they think you'd look better with short hair, or whether it doesn't matter.


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 2, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> Hello, I am a guy with long blonde hair. It's about 6 inches down my shoulders. So it's fairly long for a guy these days. A girl I work with is always trying to get me to do something with it. You know, highlights and whatnot. I really don't care much for that kind of stuff, so I don't plan going through all the effort for something I don't care for. Last week this girl takes it a step further, she told me "it would be really sexy if you cut your hair" and "You would be waist deep in chicks if you did." Now, it's not like I don't take care of my hair. I keep it in good order. This is my question, is this true? Has this been what I what I've been doing wrong? Is all I needed to do is just cut my hair to my jaw line? Or is this just the opinion of some silly girl trying to make me into something she wants?
> 
> FYI i have had my hair long since I was 13 and I am 23 now.



Dude, mullets and Fabio looks are so 90's.

Trust me, there was a time when I wanted long hair to have a _Highlander_ Adrian Paul ponytail look. Nowadays, I'm thinking of beating my hereditary baldness by shaving it bald.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 2, 2005)

as for long hair being a sign of not committing, i have had lengthy locks since high school, and i proposed to my wife after knowing her for only a little over two years.


----------



## fusangite (Oct 2, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> Lets clear some air here. I have no interest in this girl.



If you had stopped here, I would have totally believed this statement. But then you said







> Even if I did I could not persue her for three reasons: 1) She has a boyfriend. 2) If we started dating one or both of us could get fired/transfered. Our job just handed down new employee rules. 3) *This girl so close to looks an personality to my ex that they could be related.*



So it's kind of hard for me to get the warm fuzzies over her because she reminds me of the first girl I was interested in and then broke my heart.Nobody gets 100% over their first love; and you don't even sound here like a guy who has passed the 75% mark.







> FYI I work at a mall based adult novelty and gift store.



That's unexpected! And it's part of a national chain with young female employees? The things one learns of ENWorld.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 2, 2005)

My personal thoughts:

As a general rule, before I was married, I didn't date men with hair longer than mine (which, at that time, was very short for a girl... about eye-level and choppy.  Very cute, but the hubby doesn't like the short hair).  

Now, I don't mind a guy shaggy hair, but for the most part, I don't find men with long hair attractive.  It's much too feminine for my taste.

It can be incredibly cool and rocker-tastic, but it's not something that has ever tickled my particular pink, floated my particular boat, or frosted my particular cake.  Some women really dig it - I know a lot of them.  I just don't happen to be one of them.

So - really - to echo what everyone else has said: it's all a matter of personal choice.  

EDIT: Just wanted to say that I wasn't trying to be snippy or bitchy in the above post.  I have no idea what you look like and some men look fantastic with long hair (like the announcer guy at my closest Medieval Times!  Wowie! What a hottie!)... What's most important is that you be comfortable - nay, happy - with yourself.


----------



## Sigdel (Oct 2, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> If you had stopped here, I would have totally believed this statement. But then you said So it's kind of hard for me to get the warm fuzzies over her because she reminds me of the first girl I was interested in and then broke my heart. Nobody gets 100% over their first love; and you don't even sound here like a guy who has passed the 75% mark.That's unexpected! And it's part of a national chain with young female employees? The things one learns of ENWorld.




I never claimed to be over my ex. But thats a whole other story. And a rather pathetic one from my point of view. Or it's a very funny story when I put a humorous spin to it. Depends on my mood at the time.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 3, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> whats funny is that if i had any thought to cut my hair I am not going to now. It would seem like I was trying to change myself to fit her taste. Although she is attractive (on a physical level), she has some personality traits that remind me too much of my ex.




There's no need to change yourself for us women. You don't have to cut your hair. Unless you're planning to please your mother.... There's plenty of gals who dig guys with long hair. I didn't like this one ep of that makeover show on FOX where they cut just about all the hair off this one guy who had nice, long thick brown hair to his shoulders and a beard. When they got finished with him, I thought he looked better before the shearing took place.

Frankly, just be yourself.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 3, 2005)

smootrk said:
			
		

> Another idea.  Is a role-play gaming forum really the best place for advice for this kind of advice.
> 
> Drop by the local game store and make some comparisons.




Or a convention. I'd rather go for a guy with hair like Sebastian Bach from Skid Row than some of those weird punk guys that go around those places....   Long hair, IMO, is better than bright blue or green hair that's spiked up and wearing pants with more buckles and straps than Micheal Jackson's jacket from his _Bad_ album.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 3, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Don't do it, Samson!  Delilah is just trying to trick you!!




   

Quoted for truthery!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 3, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> I'm not a lady, nor do I dress as one on Friday nights, but have you considered that the haircutting suggestion may have been a gentle way of saying "you'd look better with short hair"?




"Dude Looks Like A Lady"--> Aerosmith   



> Let's be serious here folks.  There are some pretty nasty looking people out there, and some could use a bit if a push in the right direction.  For example, I'm not great at color coordination, every once in a while, my wife will look at what I'm wearing and say "Oh hell no", and make me go change.  I appreciate the input, and if I stood on a chair and preached about "not being true to myself, and not willing to change who I am", it would get old fast.




Neither is a friend of mine. He even asked me which goes with a forest green shirt: black or khaki pants... ::rolls eyes::



> If I told someone discreatly, that they might want to throw on some deoderant because they have noticeable BO, and they told me that they're not willing to compromise who they are, and bend to the masses who wear deoderant, I'd tell tell them something akin to "Get bent, and join the populace of the norm, instead of the freaks".
> 
> Please don't take this as an offense, it's not directed at anyone in perticular.




Still ragging on the Gencon crowd?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 3, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> OK, I'll bite. What does _no_ hair say?
> 
> -Dave




If you're Patrick Stewart, then women would find you sexy...


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Oct 3, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> I never claimed to be over my ex. But thats a whole other story. And a rather pathetic one from my point of view. Or it's a very funny story when I put a humorous spin to it. Depends on my mood at the time.



You know this whole thing makes me want to find you in the store I assume you work at since I am so close and see how long your hair is...


----------



## Sigdel (Oct 3, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You know this whole thing makes me want to find you in the store I assume you work at since I am so close and see how long your hair is...




Do what you want. If you are honestly that bored. Just so you know which long haired freak I am I will give you my name.

I am the slightly shady lord Christ! Risen from his watery grave to reap twinky vengeance on those who are to weak to chose sides in the great battle of boxers and briefs, and to make the world safer for all badger kind.

That's what everyone calls me. It's the short version. and it's fun answering the phone like "Thank you for calling My Store, where life's a party and I am dead inside! This is the slightly shady lord Christ! Risen from his watery grave to reap twinky vengeance on those who are to weak to chose sides in the great battle of boxers and briefs, and to make the world safer for all badger kind, how may I help you?"

Ha Haaaaa! Good times!


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 3, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Could we get a picture of the 11 inch glow in the dark personal massager instead?



Personal massager?  Is that what they're calling them these days?    

I really don't understand the question.  You have no interest in this girl.  Who cares what she thinks about your hair?  You just want to know if her tastes are prevalent?  Well, sure they are.  There are lots of girls who like long-haired guys too, so it's no big loss either way, IMO.  Or are you just asking how to get her to shut up?

If you really want to mess with her head, tell her you might consider cutting your hair after she sleeps with you.  Completely casual; she's got a boyfriend, you've got employee rules, etc., but that's what it'll take.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Oct 3, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> Her opinion of my looks doesnt concerne me. It's her attempts to change my appearance to something she likes that concerne me. It's not the statement, it's the motive behind it. As for why I ask even after I have the answer, I like getting the input from other people. So far I only have two views; mine and hers. But it's that third view that I want. The outside view. It's not like I asked this question because it's a state issue, just idle wondering.




I think we need pictures.


----------



## Sigdel (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok, so I put this post up on two websites and I have been paying close attention to both of them. On the other website the first thing I noticed is that the people there did not focus on the girl I work with. Somebody here asked why did I even mention her. Well, when I talk to people I am used to explaining the motives behind my questions. I figured that someone would eventually ask me why I am asking. So I decided to cut out the middle man. The second thing I noticed is that the replies were strait forward. People saying I should cut it, others saying that I be who I want to be, and a near unanimous cry that highlights are for metro's and gays. But the last reply came from someone who was catching on to the overall context of the question and she wrote:

"Sigdel, every guy with short hair would be waist deep in chicks if this were true! It's not a guys hair that makes the attraction to us. It's the personality and character of the person that wears the hair that makes all of the difference! Just be yourself and remember that healthy people are attracted to others that are on the same intellectual and emotional level as they. The packaging is optional. 

'Kat"

Funny, I have nothing better to add.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 3, 2005)

it's not like that hasn't been said more than once in this thread, one way or another...


----------



## reveal (Oct 3, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> it's not like that hasn't been said more than once in this thread, one way or another...




I was just about to mention that. I guess some folks don't like looking past the sarcasm.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 3, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I was just about to mention that. I guess some folks don't like looking past the sarcasm.



 What is this "sarcasm" that you speak of?


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 3, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> "Sigdel, every guy with short hair would be waist deep in chicks if this were true! It's not a guys hair that makes the attraction to us. It's the personality and character of the person that wears the hair that makes all of the difference! Just be yourself and remember that healthy people are attracted to others that are on the same intellectual and emotional level as they. The packaging is optional.
> 
> 'Kat"



If that were true then every guy would have no trouble finding girls that are attracted to him.    

"The packaging is optional," indeed.  I don't think that's true at all.  Without a good package, nobody ever finds out what's inside the package in the first place.  "Kat" just gave you a platitude that a lot of girls say all the time, but very few actually mean.

In the long run the personality and character of the guy may be the most important thing, but for most potential guys, the girl never gets to the point where she knows anything about the personality and character.  The more superficial cues are all she has for first impressions.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 3, 2005)

i think that what she meant was not that the external is irrelevant, but more like "whatever your appearance is (within reason), there will be someone out there who would like you for/despite it."


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 3, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i think that what she meant was not that the external is irrelevant, but more like "whatever your appearance is (within reason), there will be someone out there who would like you for/despite it."



Could be.  And I won't argue with that; even the most hideous man alive can find himself happily married to someone, IMO.  Although he has to work a lot harder to get there than someone who obviously cares about his appearance.

But I dislike it when folks will try to tell me that appearance literally doesn't matter at all; I don't believe that.  There's a lot of really nice guys who don't get dates very often.

Of course, maybe by personality, she meant confidence and willingness to put yourself out there and _ask_ for a date--that matters a lot too, and lots of guys, especially geeky ones, tend to struggle in that regard.


----------



## reveal (Oct 3, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Could be.  And I won't argue with that; even the most hideous man alive can find himself happily married to someone, IMO.  Although he has to work a lot harder to get there than someone who obviously cares about his appearance.
> 
> But I dislike it when folks will try to tell me that appearance literally doesn't matter at all; I don't believe that.  There's a lot of really nice guys who don't get dates very often.
> 
> Of course, maybe by personality, she meant confidence and willingness to put yourself out there and _ask_ for a date--that matters a lot too, and lots of guys, especially geeky ones, tend to struggle in that regard.




I'm where I am today solely because of my looks.


----------



## devilbat (Oct 3, 2005)

> tell her you might consider cutting your hair after she sleeps with you. Completely casual; she's got a boyfriend, you've got employee rules, etc., but that's what it'll take.




Ding, ding, ding, we have a winner!  Great advice.


----------



## Sigdel (Oct 4, 2005)

I guess what 'Kat said was through rose colored glasses. It was a bit to optimistic for me. The reality is is that people are that shallow. Looking back on it, I find it kind of funny that of all of my "packaging" the girl I work with chose my hair. Maybe if I smiled. Or talked to people. Or smiled when I talked to people. Dressed in something else besides black (no I am not goth). It's the presentation. I as just hoping I was being overly pessimistic when I asked the question.

Oh yeah, changed my avatar to that pic of me dressed like Jesus. Observe and despair. Or just get angry 'cause it's not a very good pic. Your choice.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 4, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> I guess what 'Kat said was through rose colored glasses. It was a bit to optimistic for me. The reality is is that people are that shallow. Looking back on it, I find it kind of funny that of all of my "packaging" the girl I work with chose my hair. Maybe if I smiled. Or talked to people. Or smiled when I talked to people. Dressed in something else besides black (no I am not goth). It's the presentation. I as just hoping I was being overly pessimistic when I asked the question.



Yes, now you've got it.  Now, go change your life based on a paragraph or two of advice from some random guys on the Internet that you met on a D&D message board.  Trust me; you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Sigdel (Oct 4, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Yes, now you've got it.  Now, go change your life based on a paragraph or two of advice from some random guys on the Internet that you met on a D&D message board.  Trust me; you'll be glad you did.




If I did what you said, changing my life and all, then I would have truly learned nothing. It would be no better than cutting my hair just because some silly little girls said so. Give me proof, pie charts, petitions, and what not. Then I would consider it. I have always understood what I needed to do, but I just never saw anything worth changing for. I am not a lemming.

For those of you looking at the pic below, yes that is a crown of thorns. It was not fun to wear for eight hours.


----------



## Impeesa (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, if there's one thing the magic of the intarweb is good for, it's never having to say "I should try that just to see what it looks like". 

--Impeesa--


----------



## Sigdel (Oct 4, 2005)

Impeesa said:
			
		

> Well, if there's one thing the magic of the intarweb is good for, it's never having to say "I should try that just to see what it looks like".
> 
> --Impeesa--




For some reason, whenever I saved that pic of me it always turned B&W. I have another pic of me dressed like Jesus and playing with the puzzlebox from Hellraiser.


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 4, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> Hello, I am a guy with long blonde hair. It's about 6 inches down my shoulders. So it's fairly long for a guy these days. A girl I work with is always trying to get me to do something with it. You know, highlights and whatnot. I really don't care much for that kind of stuff, so I don't plan going through all the effort for something I don't care for. Last week this girl takes it a step further, she told me "it would be really sexy if you cut your hair" and "You would be waist deep in chicks if you did." Now, it's not like I don't take care of my hair. I keep it in good order. This is my question, is this true? Has this been what I what I've been doing wrong? Is all I needed to do is just cut my hair to my jaw line? Or is this just the opinion of some silly girl trying to make me into something she wants?
> 
> FYI i have had my hair long since I was 13 and I am 23 now.





ask the man named Samson about sharing/accepting beautician secrets w/women


----------



## GentleGiant (Oct 5, 2005)

Want some advice?
After having seen both pictures (your own and Impeesa's) I have reached the following conclusion:
Cut your hair. I'm not talking crew cut here, but you can get some pretty good looking mid-length style going on.
Replace the glasses, either with contacts or with more up to date ones, e.g. more rectangular ones. They'll fit your face better.
Get rid of that scraggly almost-a-beard on your chin. Face it, it's not going to get any better looking and it's none too pretty as it is. Plus you definately have the facial structure to go completely clean shaven.
I can almost promise you that if you do the above you'll get much more female attention.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 5, 2005)

GentleGiant said:
			
		

> I can almost promise you that if you do the above you'll get much more female attention.




I agree.


----------



## reveal (Oct 5, 2005)

GentleGiant said:
			
		

> Want some advice?
> After having seen both pictures (your own and Impeesa's) I have reached the following conclusion:
> Cut your hair. I'm not talking crew cut here, but you can get some pretty good looking mid-length style going on.
> Replace the glasses, either with contacts or with more up to date ones, e.g. more rectangular ones. They'll fit your face better.
> ...




You forgot: Don't dress up like Jesus. No one enjoys having their sacred figures mocked.


----------



## GentleGiant (Oct 5, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You forgot: Don't dress up like Jesus. No one enjoys having their sacred figures mocked.



D'oh! Quite true. I also hear that modern day clothing is much more in fashion than some 2000 year old robes.


----------



## fett527 (Oct 5, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You forgot: Don't dress up like Jesus. No one enjoys having their sacred figures mocked.




I don't know.  It can be a real ice breaker sometimes.  

Girl: Hi, what's your name?

You: I AM.

Gir: You are what?

You: No.  I AM.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 5, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> I don't know.  It can be a real ice breaker sometimes.
> 
> Girl: Hi, what's your name?
> 
> ...




 Oh - it's true.  Jesus is metal.


----------



## Sigdel (Oct 5, 2005)

GentleGiant said:
			
		

> Want some advice?
> After having seen both pictures (your own and Impeesa's) I have reached the following conclusion:
> Cut your hair. I'm not talking crew cut here, but you can get some pretty good looking mid-length style going on.
> Replace the glasses, either with contacts or with more up to date ones, e.g. more rectangular ones. They'll fit your face better.
> ...




1) I have had mid-length hair before and I grew it out out of a desire not to cut it. That was three years ago. Every year or so I would trim it back. For a while it never even got passed my shoulders. Growing it out was an exploratory step that didn't require me to do anything special.
2) Glasses are staying. I HATE those modern/retro thick ass black glasses. Contact lenses are a no-no. Call me silly, but I have always had this thing about *putting stuff in my eye*. Besides, I dont have insurance. Unless your willing to pay for it...
3) That pic is a year old. For the most part I agree with you. I just don't have the genetics for a full beard. But what I got going on on the chin is about as much as my DNA will allow and still look decent. Now I just need to dye it like that guy from Anthrax...
4) It was Holloween, so we had the wear costumes at work. I chose Jesus. Blasphemy is fun! I was going to be a priest again but I wanted to avoid all the little boy jokes. I got _The Passion_ ones instead.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 5, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You forgot: Don't dress up like Jesus. No one enjoys having their sacred figures mocked.



 Not to mention that it's not all that witty or funny.


----------



## Acquana (Oct 5, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> 1) I have had mid-length hair before and I grew it out out of a desire not to cut it. That was three years ago. Every year or so I would trim it back. For a while it never even got passed my shoulders. Growing it out was an exploratory step that didn't require me to do anything special.
> 2) Glasses are staying. I HATE those modern/retro thick ass black glasses. Contact lenses are a no-no. Call me silly, but I have always had this thing about *putting stuff in my eye*. Besides, I dont have insurance. Unless your willing to pay for it...
> 3) That pic is a year old. For the most part I agree with you. I just don't have the genetics for a full beard. But what I got going on on the chin is about as much as my DNA will allow and still look decent. Now I just need to dye it like that guy from Anthrax...
> 4) It was Holloween, so we had the wear costumes at work. I chose Jesus. Blasphemy is fun! I was going to be a priest again but I wanted to avoid all the little boy jokes. I got _The Passion_ ones instead.




Well, then I guess you were pretty dead-set on not cutting your hair to begin with.  So ... Why did you ask?


----------



## Sigdel (Oct 5, 2005)

Acquana said:
			
		

> Well, then I guess you were pretty dead-set on not cutting your hair to begin with.  So ... Why did you ask?




I never said I was. If I do cut my hair, just for arguments sake, it would seem like I was conforming to what *one girl* wants me look like. Since I have nothing to gain from this girl, nor do I want anything she's offering, my choice has been made. But the pisser is that those mornings that I wake up and say to myself "Maybe I should cut my hair..." are going to be few and far between instead of monthly.

This next statement is to everybody. Although it does not seem like I am going to follow anybody's advice, I do appreciate it and have considered it. I thank you all for the response I have received so far. I am just looking for other POV's besides my own. It's really hard to see the women's view on what they find attractive when not a woman yourself.


----------



## fuindordm (Oct 5, 2005)

I think it's a pretty cool costume, myself.   And there are plenty of chicks out there that dig religious mockery--I married one myself!  (She was raised Jehovah's Witness, and now--surprise, surprise--she doesn't think much of any organized religion).

I agree that clean-shaven and somewhat shorter hair would be a better look for you.

Ben


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 5, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I agree.




As do I, and I even like long hair.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 5, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> 1)  I just don't have the genetics for a full beard. But what I got going on on the chin is about as much as my DNA will allow and still look decent.




I hate to be unkind, but that stuff on your chin?  In no way could it be described as looking decent.  Facial hair is nice, IMO, if you can grow a thick beard or goatee or what have you.  If it's thin and see through, it just looks scruffy and, well, silly.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 5, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> I hate to be unkind, but that stuff on your chin?  In no way could it be described as looking decent.  Facial hair is nice, IMO, if you can grow a thick beard or goatee or what have you.  If it's thin and see through, it just looks scruffy and, well, silly.



 *nods*  Buttercup speaks the truth.  You've got an excellent jaw line, Sidgel!  Show it off!


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 5, 2005)

Acquana said:
			
		

> Well, then I guess you were pretty dead-set on not cutting your hair to begin with.  So ... Why did you ask?




To get attention from girls, apparently...  

It's like when a woman asks, "Do you think this dres makes me look fat?"  She's not looking for you to answer, "Yes, you'd look much slimmer in the other dress."

So get with the program, guys... Sidgel doesn't want advice on what to do with his hair, he just wants affirmation that it doesn't make him look stupid.

For my part, in all honesty, if I were you, Sidgel, I'd get a haircut and a shave.


----------



## glass (Oct 5, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Of course, maybe by personality, she meant confidence and willingness to put yourself out there and _ask_ for a date--that matters a lot too, and lots of guys, especially geeky ones, tend to struggle in that regard.



*raises hand*


glass.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 5, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> For my part, in all honesty, if I were you, Sidgel, I'd get a haircut and a shave.




2 bits?


----------



## Sigdel (Oct 7, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> To get attention from girls, apparently...
> 
> It's like when a woman asks, "Do you think this dres makes me look fat?"  She's not looking for you to answer, "Yes, you'd look much slimmer in the other dress."
> 
> ...




For those of you not quite grasping the question I posed at the beginning of this now dead post, I will repeat the important part:  "_This is my question, is this true? Has this been what I what I've been doing wrong? Is all I needed to do is just cut my hair to my jaw line? Or is this just the opinion of some silly girl trying to make me into something she wants?"_
In retrospect, I should have put ::end sarcasm:: at the end. sometime I speak vaguely so I don't have to come out and say what I am thinking. To summarize the question here it is in the plain. "Are women really as shallow as I would hope them not to be?" Like I said before, there is no ONE thing that has kept me single. And to assume it's just my hair is naive. And like I said before, the pic is over a year old. I don't even have the beard anymore. I shaved it off days ago. The day I put up this topic in fact. And if I was worried about looking stupid, I would ask my friends. Believe it or not, they are some cold hearted SOB's. We have never hesitated to make fun of each other before. So why start now?
And your right, I don't want advice on what to do with my hair. Because I didn't ask for it.
Anyway, I mentioned the post to the girl at work. We were laughing about it all day! To prove how shallow this girl can be, I posed a question to her; If you met the perfect guy, the man of your dreams, he tweaks you in all the right ways, would his hairstyle be a dealbreaker? Would something so trivial cost you the love of you life? I still haven't gotten an answer.


----------



## fuindordm (Oct 7, 2005)

> "Are women really as shallow as I would hope them not to be?"




Yes.  And so is everyone else for that matter, you included.  People start ignoring appearance only after they get to know someone, and a person's appearance will influence whether or not others try to get to know them.

Ben


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 7, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> To summarize the question here it is in the plain. "Are women really as shallow as I would hope them not to be?"




Then why didn't you say so in the first place?  

The answer is:

Yes, many of them are.  But not all of them.


----------



## fusangite (Oct 7, 2005)

Sidgel said:
			
		

> 1) I have had mid-length hair before and I grew it out out of a desire not to cut it. That was three years ago. Every year or so I would trim it back. For a while it never even got passed my shoulders. Growing it out was an exploratory step that didn't require me to do anything special.
> 2) Glasses are staying. I HATE those modern/retro thick ass black glasses. Contact lenses are a no-no. Call me silly, but I have always had this thing about putting stuff in my eye. Besides, I dont have insurance. Unless your willing to pay for it...
> 3) That pic is a year old. For the most part I agree with you. I just don't have the genetics for a full beard. But what I got going on on the chin is about as much as my DNA will allow and still look decent. Now I just need to dye it like that guy from Anthrax...





> To summarize the question here it is in the plain. "Are women really as shallow as I would hope them not to be?" Like I said before, there is no ONE thing that has kept me single. And to assume it's just my hair is naive. And like I said before, the pic is over a year old. I don't even have the beard anymore. I shaved it off days ago. The day I put up this topic in fact. And if I was worried about looking stupid, I would ask my friends. Believe it or not, they are some cold hearted SOB's. We have never hesitated to make fun of each other before. So why start now?
> And your right, I don't want advice on what to do with my hair. Because I didn't ask for it.
> Anyway, I mentioned the post to the girl at work. We were laughing about it all day! To prove how shallow this girl can be, I posed a question to her; If you met the perfect guy, the man of your dreams, he tweaks you in all the right ways, would his hairstyle be a dealbreaker? Would something so trivial cost you the love of you life? I still haven't gotten an answer.





> If I did what you said, changing my life and all, then I would have truly learned nothing. It would be no better than cutting my hair just because some silly little girls said so. Give me proof, pie charts, petitions, and what not. Then I would consider it. I have always understood what I needed to do, but I just never saw anything worth changing for. I am not a lemming.



[Crackly PA loudspeaker voice]Paging Teflon Billy... Paging Teflon Billy...[/Crackly PA loudspeakr voice]


----------



## fusangite (Oct 7, 2005)

fuindordm said:
			
		

> Yes.  And so is everyone else for that matter, you included.  People start ignoring appearance only after they get to know someone, and a person's appearance will influence whether or not others try to get to know them.



I'm just as shallow but it works the opposite way. I start talking to a woman, discover she is smart -- THEN I start caring if she's hot. If she doesn't successfully convince me she's clever, though, my shallowness never gets to kick in.


----------



## Sigdel (Oct 7, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> I'm just as shallow but it works the opposite way. I start talking to a woman, discover she is smart -- THEN I start caring if she's hot. If she doesn't successfully convince me she's clever, though, my shallowness never gets to kick in.




You and I have a similar problem. Except mine is that I don't have the desire to talk to women. Or anybody else for that matter. I just treat every one the same way. Like souless meat-puppets.


----------



## Sigdel (Oct 7, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Then why didn't you say so in the first place?
> 
> The answer is:
> 
> Yes, many of them are.  But not all of them.




Damn. Here I was hoping that I was wrong in missjudgeing an entire group of people based on a few examples.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 7, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> I don't have the desire to talk to women.





			
				Sidgel said:
			
		

> I speak vaguely so I don't have to come out and say what I am thinking.



Is anyone but me noting the irony here?


----------



## Sigdel (Oct 7, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Is anyone but me noting the irony here?




Trust me, it has not been lost on me yet.  :\


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 7, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> Damn. Here I was hoping that I was wrong in missjudgeing an entire group of people based on a few examples.




Read my post again.  You are.

"Yes, many of them are [as shallow as you would hope them not to be].  *But not all of them.*"

Fallacy of Composition
Fallacy of Insufficient Samples

If you think about it, my answer is valid for any group of people you apply your question to.

"Are men really as shallow as I would hope them not to be?"
"Are gamers really as shallow as I would hope them not to be?"
"Are high school students really as shallow as I would hope them not to be?"
"Are movie stars really as shallow as I would hope them not to be?"
"Are circus clowns really as shallow as I would hope them not to be?"
"Are used car salesmen really as shallow as I would hope them not to be?"
"Are human beings really as shallow as I would hope them not to be?"

"Yes, many of them are. But not all of them."

Welcome to the Real World.


----------



## Sigdel (Oct 7, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Read my post again.  You are.
> 
> "Yes, many of them are [as shallow as you would hope them not to be].  *But not all of them.*"
> 
> ...




Anything is possible, nothing is guaranteed. 

That includes circus clowns.


----------



## fuindordm (Oct 7, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> Anything is possible, nothing is guaranteed.
> 
> That includes circus clowns.




Sure, Look at Sideshow Bob!

Ben


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 8, 2005)

> Originally Posted by Sigdel
> I don't have the desire to talk to women.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Sidgel
> I speak vaguely so I don't have to come out and say what I am thinking.







			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Is anyone but me noting the irony here?





He doesn't want to talk to women but is willing to come to us for advice about his hair....  :\ If he doesn't want to talk to us, then what does it matter what we think about how he looks? Looks ain't everything! Personality works here too.


----------



## nerfherder (Oct 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He doesn't want to talk to women but is willing to come to us for advice about his hair....  :\ If he doesn't want to talk to us, then what does it matter what we think about how he looks? Looks ain't everything! Personality works here too.



No, no, didn't you get the memo?  He *doesn't* want advice about his hair, he just wants to know _"Are women really as shallow as I would hope them not to be?"_  Shame on you and those other people that didn't stick *exactly* on topic (or at least the topic he was *meaning*, as opposed to what he wrote) and tried to be helpful instead.

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Sigdel (Oct 9, 2005)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> No, no, didn't you get the memo?  He *doesn't* want advice about his hair, he just wants to know _"Are women really as shallow as I would hope them not to be?"_  Shame on you and those other people that didn't stick *exactly* on topic (or at least the topic he was *meaning*, as opposed to what he wrote) and tried to be helpful instead.
> 
> Cheers,
> Liam




Yeah, nerfherder got the memo. Hold on a sec...


			
				Sigdel said:
			
		

> Hello, I am a guy with long blonde hair. It's about 6 inches down my shoulders. So it's fairly long for a guy these days. A girl I work with is always trying to get me to do something with it. You know, highlights and whatnot. I really don't care much for that kind of stuff, so I don't plan going through all the effort for something I don't care for. Last week this girl takes it a step further, she told me "it would be really sexy if you cut your hair" and "You would be waist deep in chicks if you did." Now, it's not like I don't take care of my hair. I keep it in good order. This is my question, is this true? Has this been what I what I've been doing wrong? Is all I needed to do is just cut my hair to my jaw line? Or is this just the opinion of some silly girl trying to make me into something she wants?



mmmmm... yep. Still looking for the part where it seems like I am asking for advice...


----------



## Sigdel (Oct 9, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He doesn't want to talk to women but is willing to come to us for advice about his hair....  :\ If he doesn't want to talk to us, then what does it matter what we think about how he looks? Looks ain't everything! Personality works here too.



Ah you see now for casual conversation I really enjoy the sterility of the Internet. It's cold and unfeeling. It's condemning and liberating. In real life I just lack that desire to walk up to some poor girl on the street (or where ever) and small talk. _It's_ just not there. And that's plain sad. If I have nothing to say, I won't say anything. That's why I've been a member of EN world for a year and a half but only have fifty some odd posts. I just don't have anything to say. Most of the time. But I do enjoy reading other posts. You people are some of the most interesting and diverse I have ever met. My favorite threads are the ones where people share their role playing war stories.

Edit: I forgot to run this through the spellchecker before I posted it. My bad.


----------



## AelyaShade (Oct 9, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> This is my question, is this true? Has this been what I what I've been doing wrong? Is all I needed to do is just cut my hair to my jaw line? Or is this just the opinion of some silly girl trying to make me into something she wants?




My opinion, as a member of the female species, is for you to keep your hair the way _you_ like it. Physical attraction has so many factors and the opinions of girls in general will vary. Some girls like long hair, some like short hair. Some like styled hair, some like the breezy hair look. Just go with what you like.


----------



## nerfherder (Oct 9, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> Yeah, nerfherder got the memo. Hold on a sec...
> 
> mmmmm... yep. Still looking for the part where it seems like I am asking for advice...





			
				Sigdel said:
			
		

> she told me "it would be really sexy if you cut your hair" and "You would be waist deep in chicks if you did." .... This is my question, is this true?



If you asked this question of a group of 4 women in real life, would you expect them to go "no", "no", "yes", "no", then look at you blankly?  Or would you expect that maybe they might discuss it further and expand the conversation into other areas like, ooh, I don't know, what hair style might suit you and attract more women?

Really though, I wouldn't sweat it.  You asked a couple of questions and people came back with answers and moved the conversation on.  It's not like the thread got totally hijacked or anything.

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Sigdel (Oct 9, 2005)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> If you asked this question of a group of 4 women in real life, would you expect them to go "no", "no", "yes", "no", then look at you blankly?  Or would you expect that maybe they might discuss it further and expand the conversation into other areas like, ooh, I don't know, what hair style might suit you and attract more women?
> 
> Really though, I wouldn't sweat it.  You asked a couple of questions and people came back with answers and moved the conversation on.  It's not like the thread got totally hijacked or anything.
> 
> ...




It kind of did start getting hijacked when people started getting fussy when it became obvious that I was not going to follow their advice. They started to say stuff like "If you are not even going to follow our advice why did you even bother asking?" So I felt the need to clear the air. It's not like the advice is not welcome, I just did't ask for it. So don't start getting flustered when I shoot it down.


----------



## fusangite (Oct 9, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> It kind of did start getting hijacked when people started getting fussy when it became obvious that I was not going to follow their advice. They started to say stuff like "If you are not even going to follow our advice why did you even bother asking?" So I felt the need to clear the air. It's not like the advice is not welcome, I just did't ask for it. So don't start getting flustered when I shoot it down.



The thread got it's second wind when you made a bunch of outrageous, pathological statements about your social relations with women. Next to proposing alignment house rules or talking about 4E that's the surest shot at infusing an ENWorld thread with new energy.


----------



## nerfherder (Oct 9, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> It kind of did start getting hijacked when people started getting fussy when it became obvious that I was not going to follow their advice. They started to say stuff like "If you are not even going to follow our advice why did you even bother asking?" So I felt the need to clear the air. It's not like the advice is not welcome, I just did't ask for it. So don't start getting flustered when I shoot it down.



Hehe!  I ain't flustered - I'm just injecting a bit of humour into a thread that fusangite so accurately analysed.   

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Kastil (Oct 9, 2005)

My husband has had long hair (curly at that!) since I first meet him.  The only time it was short was right after he finished computer school for interviews.  They see the long hair and run the other way I guess.

If he cut it, I wouldn't freak out.  Do I like it long?  Heck yeah!  If he ever looked at me and said "I think I need highlights"  I think I'd reply with "Are you daft? Dye jobs are my department!"

I don't find highlights on men 'sexy' and I don't think the hair cut defines the man either.  If you keep it nice and clean, that's all that counts.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 10, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> The thread got it's second wind when you made a bunch of outrageous, pathological statements about your social relations with women. Next to proposing alignment house rules or talking about 4E that's the surest shot at infusing an ENWorld thread with new energy.




Fusangite, please come back to Nothingland!  We all miss you.  Heck, one of our esteemed members even called you "righteous."


----------



## nerfherder (Oct 10, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Fusangite, please come back to Nothingland!  We all miss you.  Heck, one of our esteemed members even called you "righteous."



Just don't tell him it was Izzy...

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Psion (Oct 10, 2005)

RithTheAwakener said:
			
		

> Good move.




I was thinking just the opposite. I mean, if you just ran out and cut your hair to get her attention, it would reek of depseration.  But I don't thnk it's particularly a helpful outlook on life to not do something JUST BECAUSE someone else would like it.


----------



## Sigdel (Oct 11, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> The thread got it's second wind when you made a bunch of outrageous, pathological statements about your social relations with women. Next to proposing alignment house rules or talking about 4E that's the surest shot at infusing an ENWorld thread with new energy.





			
				Merriam-Webster Dictionary said:
			
		

> Main Entry: path·o·log·i·cal Pronunciation: "pa-th&-'lä-ji-k&lVariant(s): also path·o·log·ic /-jik/Function: adjective
> 1 : of or relating to pathology
> 2 : altered or caused by disease
> - path·o·log·i·cal·ly /-ji-k(&-)le/ adverb



Not seeing how it fits. Please explain.
Ah yes, outrageous... 


			
				Merriam-Webster Dictionary said:
			
		

> Pronunciation: (")aut-'rA-j&sFunction: adjective
> 1 a : exceeding the limits of what is usual b : not conventional or matter-of-fact : FANTASTIC
> 2 : VIOLENT, UNRESTRAINED
> 3 a : going beyond all standards of what is right or decent <an outrageous disregard of human rights> b : deficient in propriety or good taste <outrageous language> <outrageous manners>



Being a bit over dramatic, don't you think?


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Oct 11, 2005)

Do we all think we are getting just a tad hostile over something silly?


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 11, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> Not seeing how it fits. Please explain.
> Ah yes, outrageous...
> 
> Being a bit over dramatic, don't you think?





> dis·in·gen·u·ous   Audio pronunciation of "disingenuous" ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (dsn-jny-s)
> adj.
> 
> 1. Not straightforward or candid; insincere or calculating.
> ...



Sometimes I really miss the rolleyes smilie.


----------



## Sigdel (Oct 11, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Do we all think we are getting just a tad hostile over something silly?



At this point I would bring up that this thread has gone way off topic but I am enjoying the conversations. But I agree, overly hostile. Sooooo.....

So I prayeth unto the almighty Mod's to end this threads life! For it has served it's intended purpose and has gone on longer that it should have! I beg of you, end it's suffering!

Do you think the Mod's will forgive my love of blasphemy and hear my plea?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 11, 2005)

Just report the thread with the "report thread to mods" button" and they'll close it for you. That's the fast way to do it.


----------

